# New Hedgies!



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

I am happy to announce two new additions to our family. I will post pictures soon. Our hedgehog Spikes and his wife had 5 babies. They are currently separated and she has 3 of the babies, but Spikes got custody yesterday of 2! We are so happy. Lol. The male's name is Seth. Seth is my hedgehog. The female is my sister's hedgehog. The (maybe) female hasn't been named yet because we aren't COMPLETELY sure of the gender he/she is.


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

Awesome :mrgreen: I'll Be Praying for Hedgies to Stay Nice and Healthy :mrgreen: 
I Have A Question! Are You a Christian??? Because I Am :mrgreen: 
God Bless You


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks! And yes, I am a Christian. I'll put some pics of the hedgies on here tomorrow! You'll absolutely _love_ Seth. Seth hates being held, though. :? I'm hoping that when he gets older he'll be a nice hedgie.  He bit me today. Good thing he's still a baby, cuz it would've hurt a lot worse if his mouth wasn't so small! It did hurt a little bit, though. Enough for me to scream _ow!_. I was also swallowing at the same time I yelled and it sounded like I coughed something up. Lol. I'll be prayin' for your hedgie to live a long and happy life!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Aren't the fathers supposed to be separated from the babies (actually I thought separated from the pregnant female & then kept separate)


----------



## G-White950 (May 25, 2009)

HedgehogBoy42 said:


> Thanks! And yes, I am a Christian. I'll put some pics of the hedgies on here tomorrow! You'll absolutely _love_ Seth. Seth hates being held, though. :? I'm hoping that when he gets older he'll be a nice hedgie.  He bit me today. Good thing he's still a baby, cuz it would've hurt a lot worse if his mouth wasn't so small! It did hurt a little bit, though. Enough for me to scream _ow!_. I was also swallowing at the same time I yelled and it sounded like I coughed something up. Lol. I'll be prayin' for your hedgie to live a long and happy life!


Your welcome  
Awesome We're Both Christians :mrgreen: 
I Can't Wait to See the Pics of Them :mrgreen: They Sound So.......Cute :mrgreen: 
And Thanks    :mrgreen:


----------



## HedgehogBoy42 (Jun 21, 2009)

Yes, they are separated from the father. The father and daughter could mate, and the father and son could fight until death.


----------

